# 2006 Lobular



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Does the lobular frame really dampen vibration or is this just a marketing gimmick? Is the frame part-carbon?

If vibration dampening is a priority, am I better off with a Lobular or an all-carbon bike? My budget is $2k - $3k, which I suppose limits me to the low-end of all-carbon bikes.


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*Onix with Ultegra or Centaur?*

I think both could be bought for under $3K. I rode the Lobular before buying an Onix, for me the difference in ride quality is significant. Lobular is a great bike but for me (and it is very personal) I felt the carbon provided a superior ride. I would have loved an Orca but couldn't swing it. I have no complaints with my Onix. Lower end carbon bikes tend to be very good but heavier since they use more inexpensive and heavy carbon fiber - my Onix with Chorus and American Classic wheels was just over 16lbs w/o pedals and cages. Your bigger concern in my opinion is wheels. I found the wheelset had as much to do with ride quality as the frame. I highly recommend the American Classic 350 for a light, low (relative) cost option. I would also look at the Scott CR1 line which has an option in your price range that is good. Giant makes a few carbon bikes in your price range but fit very differently from an Orbea. 

Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

serpico7 said:


> Does the lobular frame really dampen vibration or is this just a marketing gimmick? Is the frame part-carbon?
> 
> If vibration dampening is a priority, am I better off with a Lobular or an all-carbon bike? My budget is $2k - $3k, which I suppose limits me to the low-end of all-carbon bikes.



My first Orbea was a Lobular 50 which was one of the most responsive and comfortable alum. bikes I ever had. On your budget you could score a tricked out lobular vs. a semi tricked full carbon bike. If you go lob. your bike will probably be lighter than the carbon bike you end up like the onix which now comes with an alum. steerer tube vs. the full carbon fork the lob. will come with. I really like the paint jobs available now too.


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*Good point on the fork*

My Onix is an '05 which has full carbon fork - I'm told that makes a difference but I have no experience. In my area, there are still 05 Onix's with Shimano mix gruppo for about $3K. Wheelset is Wolf Primo. It is a strong bike. The Lobular I rode was 18lbs but I agree a tricked out model could go much lower. 

Will a dealer allow you to take the bikes you're interested in on a long (25+ miles) test ride? When you're blowing your budget you deserve a real extended test before the purchase.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

pspande said:


> Will a dealer allow you to take the bikes you're interested in on a long (25+ miles) test ride? When you're blowing your budget you deserve a real extended test before the purchase.


I live in NYC, where the dealers typically limit you to 15 minute rides. So unless the shop is very close to a park, you're pretty much limited to riding the streets, which means paying attention to lights, motorists, pedestrians, other cyclists, etc., and not paying much attention to the ride characteristics of the bike you're test riding. So other than a rudimentary sizing benefit, I'm almost as well off researching the bikes online.


----------

